# My tanks - let me know what you think!



## youngb074 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am not the best photographer, and these guys are really camera shy. Bow front tanks are also not the easiest to photograph as I found out today. My Tang tank is a 92 gallon corner bow front with fluval 405 filter / sponge filter. I have the following fish in the tank:

4 Neo Brichardi (wish I could get some eggs)
2 Mustax Leleupi
4 Shell
4 Mystery fish (dealer promised they were tang, but I don't think so - see my blue friend)
2 Chinese algae eaters (probably a mistake as they are known for being aggressive when larger - we'll see)

Everyone gets along fairly well for now. Not sure if I should add any additional fish to the tank -would like suggestions. The last pic is my first tropical tank. Mainly stocked with tetra, platty, ottos, and danios. I wish I had the space to add more tanks, or have a fish room. These guys are awesome!


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm no expert but I think that blue one is from Lake Malawi. The shell dweller looks like an N. Brevis. Nice tank by the way. Is that bottom pic a different tank?


----------



## youngb074 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep, the last pic is a different tank. My first tropical tank - the one that started it all. After enjoyed success with the first fish tank I decided to try something more challenging. So came the Tang tank - unfortunately there are very few people around here that know anything about these fish. All the pet stores only offer Malawi and "misc" cichlids. It is very difficult to find a true expert (or even someone who knows that Tangs are). Most of my info has come from books. I did find one place in Monroeville PA that has a broader selection of Tangs, and somewhat knowledgeable employees, however, it was too late - I already had mystery fish 

Do you think more Tang species could be added or am I at my limit? If so, what do you suggest to give the tank its final touches? :fish:


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

your shelldwellers look to be brevis's which are pairing fish unlike multies which are harem...
IMO your mix should be ok for prob 6 months or more but you will have problems with the leleupi and brichardi terrorizing the brevis's and possibly each other, coz brichardis have been known to pair up, breed then kill everything within sight.

i would suggest trading the brichardi's and leleupis for some julidochromis transcriptus and/or calvus or comps
long term they would be very happy :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## youngb074 (Jun 22, 2008)

> i would suggest trading the brichardi's and leleupis for some julidochromis transcriptus and/or calvus or comps
> long term they would be very happy :fish: :fish: :fish:


I agree about the leleupis and the brevis as the terror has already begun. I wasn't sure if this was just normal behavior of cichlids in general or if there was a larger problem. I love my brichardi's and basically set up my tank because of the beauty of this fish. They don't seem to be causing a problem yet, but will stay on the lookout. I need to get another tank set up for emergency.

*Do you have the exact name of the "calvus?" *I have seen this name repeatedly on the forum, but can't find any photos in my books, or info on the fish. Also, *what does everyone think of five bars?* I love this fish, but hesitate to add to my exhisting mix.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Altolamprologus calvus.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Your blue friend is definately some kind of Mbuna. Melanochromis johanni probably.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

are the shelldwellers brevis or calliurus?
the pic looks like a female calliurus, but it also looks like a kigoma brevis.

The mustax will harass other fish. 
your blue friend is not a tang.

the tank looks good. i like it. my only concern is the stocking list. see what kinds of fish you like.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

These fish are aweasome. 
Altolamprologus
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... hp?genus=6


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

You have Mustax not Lelupi. I have had a wild breeding pair for four years and they stay to themselves and are fairly peaceful. The Brichardi and the Mystery Mbuna are going to be the ones that cause the problems.

I would keep the Mustax and the Shellies. Add 5 julie ornatus, they will pair up once they get older. Add some Cyprichromis, 12 or more to maintain the top portion of the tank. You have a nice layout just need a good mix.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

if brichardis pair up they will wipe that tank out . they do get mean. i have calvus, compress, and julies and it has been a awesome mix!


----------



## youngb074 (Jun 22, 2008)

Here is an update - sadly, one dead brichardi found this week. Added two more that were substantially smaller than the others and they have dissapeared. Not sure if eaten or hiding, and to top it all off I have brichardi babies and one tough set of parents. The whole tank is in an uproar  Live and learn I guess.

I am currently shopping for a new tank but funds are very low. Once acquired I will move blue friend, and others which are not tangs (if I can catch them) and will be very careful with future purchases.

*Any thoughts how to catch fish in a tank with a bizillion hiding places without destroying rockwork?*

Thanks to all for the comments and advise!


----------

